# Help me brainstorm some predecessors to movie music for a student



## hreichgott

Hi all, this is for a student who loves movie music especially John Williams. He will obediently tolerate classical. He is an intermediate player having recently completed Schumann/Knight Rupert, the non-simplified arrangement of Williams/Hedwig's Theme, and one of the Anna Magdalena Bach minuets (Suzuki students get these late and learn to play both voices as beautiful melodies, not just typed out as notes.)

I want to help him connect the dots between classical and movie music and would love help brainstorming. I am looking for inspiring pieces equal to or easier than Knight Rupert that are by excellent classical composers of the era that most directly inspired movie music. Debussy, Stravinsky, Vaughan Williams, Rachmaninoff etc. I already have a bunch of orchestral works for him to listen to but I want to find things he can play as well. Original piano pieces please, no arrangements or simplifications.


----------



## DrKilroy

There are some piano pieces by RVW. They do not seem to be difficult to play.











There is also an original composer's piano transcription of the Greensleeves Fantasia.

Best of luck with converting your student! 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## hreichgott

Thanks! The suite looks promising.


----------

